# Lapis/matita



## femmejolie

Lapis è poco impiegato, vero?
Una persona toscana che conosco (è giovane) ha impiegato l'altro giorno il termine matita.


----------



## irene.acler

Credo che tu ti sia sbagliata a scrivere. Matita è il termine più diffuso, mentre lapis è quello meno impiegato!


----------



## kurumin

demauroparavia.it:
*LAPIS*  CO [comune]
*MATITA* AD [di alta disponibilità]


----------



## irene.acler

Beh, io direi che lapis non è così comune al giorno d'oggi. Almeno, io parlo per la regione dove vivo io!


----------



## *Vegan*

Si usa nel 99% dei casi il termine "matita".

Ho sentito utilizzare il termine "lapis" solamente da alcuni anziani del centro Italia.


----------



## irene.acler

Sì esatto, "lapis" è ormai usato dagli anziani prevalentemente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Sì, confermo che _lapis _ormai non si dice più.

Solo matita.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

A Firenze (e mi azzarderei a dire in Toscana) è di uso comune sia l'uno che l'altro vocabolo. Senza preferenze. 
(Casomai si dice "làpisse"...)


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> A Firenze (e mi azzarderei a dire in Toscana) è di uso comune sia l'uno che l'altro vocabolo. Senza preferenze.
> (Casomai si dice "làpisse"...)


Davvero?
Io morirei dal ridere se qualcuno lo dicesse.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Giuro! (Comincia a ridere)....
Anzi, visto che siamo dispensatori di articoli a go-go la dicitura vernacolare esatta sarebbe "ìllàpisse"...


----------



## fox71

Confermo che in toscana si usa sempre... da piccoli tanti scrivevano "l'apis"...


----------



## sabrinita85

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Giuro! (Comincia a ridere)....
> Anzi, visto che siamo dispensatori di articoli a go-go la dicitura vernacolare esatta sarebbe "ìllàpisse"...





fox71 said:


> Confermo che in toscana si usa sempre... da piccoli tanti scrivevano "l'apis"...



 La Toscana è il posto più bello e simpatico d'Italia!


----------



## Verboso

A volte con lapis si indica più precisamente quella penna che usa le mine di carbone. Ma non so fino a che punto sia esatto.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Lapis e matita (se non specificato "matita colorata", oppure "matita rossa, verde" ecc.) sono sinonimi (lapis è latino ed indicava quelle scaglie di pietra rossastra, che ora si chiama, guarda caso, ematite, da cui matita, usate dai pittori per fare gli abbozzi dei disegni) ed indicano lo stesso strumento di legno con un'anima di polvere di carbonio.


----------



## fox71

Verboso said:


> A volte con lapis si indica più precisamente quella penna che usa le mine di carbone. Ma non so fino a che punto sia esatto.


 
Confermo! Anzi con "lapis" s'intende (almeno da noi) solo ed esclusivamente questo tipo di matita.
P.S Grazie Sabrinita, troppo gentile!


----------



## infinite sadness

Qui lapis lo dicono solo le persone molto anziane, per indicare genericamente per lo più la matita, o anche la penna.


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Lapis e matita (se non specificato "matita colorata", oppure "matita rossa, verde" ecc.) sono sinonimi (lapis è latino ed indicava quelle scaglie di pietra rossastra, che ora si chiama, guarda caso, ematite, da cui matita, usate dai pittori per fare gli abbozzi dei disegni) ed indicano lo stesso strumento di legno con un'anima di polvere di carbonio grafite.


 
E' stato sicuramente il sonno che mi ha giocato questo scherzo...

Utilizzare lapis come sinonimo di penna è sbagliato, sono due oggetti diversi.


----------



## femmejolie

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Utilizzare lapis come sinonimo di penna è sbagliato, sono due oggetti diversi.


Concordo!


----------



## infinite sadness

Sono d'accordo, ma non sono io ad utilizzarlo, era solo un ricordo della mia infanzia, riferito a quando mio nonno, semi-analfabeta, chiamava così la penna.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

L'unica persona che usava il termine _lapis_ era la mia insegnante di tedesco, originaria di Ravello.

Da allora non l'ho mai più sentito usare nella zona in cui abito.

Stamattina, ho provato ad usarlo a scuola con i miei ragazzi che, non conoscendo il termine, hanno inteso che dicessi _lapsus._


----------



## WordDelirum

In Toscana lapis è usatissimo, io dico molto più spesso lapis che matita.. ed ho solo 24 anni


----------



## DDT

Giannaclaudia said:


> L'unica persona che usava il termine _lapis_ era la mia insegnante di tedesco, originaria di Ravello.
> 
> Da allora non l'ho mai più sentito usare nella zona in cui abito.
> 
> Stamattina, ho provato ad usarlo a scuola con i miei ragazzi che, non conoscendo il termine, hanno inteso che dicessi _lapsus._


Divertentissimo l'errore di alcuni "scusate, un lapis" anziché dire "lapsus" (mi sembra che sia anche riportato in un bestiario degli errori più frequenti nella nostra lingua)...direi che già quand'ero al liceo una ventina d'anni fa "lapis" fosse di utilizzo poco comune, e oggi suonerebbe un attimo snob, così come altre parole di utilizzo invece diffuso in Toscana...come mi piacerebbe che la ricchezza lessicale toscana fosse apprezzata e diffusa in tutto il paese  

DDT


----------



## Einstein

Nel libro _Le ali della sfinge_ di Camilleri, c'è uno scambio divertente sull'argomento fra Montalbano e Catarella.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Se non erro (ma spesso erro..) il lapis era quella matita speciale che usavano una volta i negozianti e i salumieri: bagnavano la punta con la saliva e poi scrivevano.
Pur essendo matita, scriveva in viola-ciclamino e cosa importante non si cancellava.
Penso che ai giorni nostri sia usata solo ai seggi elettorali propio per il fatto che non è cancellabile.


----------



## WordDelirum

Lapis e matita sono perfettamente sinonimi.

Da wikipedia:

Etimologia
Matita = Ematita dal latino haematitas. Lapis ematita quindi significa pietra di Ematite (un ossido di ferro).

Storia:

La matita come la conosciamo attualmente fu creata nella seconda metà del XVI secolo, dopo la scoperta di miniere di grafite nel Cumberland. In precedenza si scriveva con bastoncini di carbone o di ematite (da cui il nome).


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Paulfromitaly said:


> Se non erro (ma spesso erro..) il lapis era quella matita speciale che usavano una volta i negozianti e i salumieri: bagnavano la punta con la saliva e poi scrivevano.
> Pur essendo matita, scriveva in viola-ciclamino e cosa importante non si cancellava.
> Penso che ai giorni nostri sia usata solo ai seggi elettorali propio per il fatto che non è cancellabile.



Quella si chiama matita copiativa e, a dispetto del nome, era, appunto, difficile da cancellare.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Quella si chiama matita copiativa e, a dispetto del nome, era, appunto, difficile da cancellare.



Quindi escludi che lapis sia un sinonimo di matita copiativa piuttosto che di matita?


----------



## tie-break

Quelle matite di plastica o ferro che hanno le mine intercambiabili si possono  chiamare lapis?


----------



## MünchnerFax

tie-break said:


> Quelle matite di plastica o ferro che hanno le mine intercambiabili si possono chiamare lapis?


 
No, queste si chiamano _portamine._


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quindi escludi che lapis sia un sinonimo di matita copiativa piuttosto che di matita?



No, questo non lo so per certo. Dico solo che in Toscana "lapis" è una parola corrente sinonimo di "matita" e nessuna delle due prevale sull'altra. Mentre non c'è un sinonimo che utilizziamo per la matita copiativa; quando, ormai molto di rado, se ne parla si specifica "matita copiativa".


----------



## Juri

Per completare:
Credo ci sia ancor sempre in farmacia il "lapis infernalis", che serve a togliere le verruche.


----------



## pizzi

C.A., la grafite *è* carbonio... è la stezza zuppa del diamante, solo che ha legami lunghi e deboli, e si sfalda come in piastelle, una dopo l'altra pavimentando il foglio... Scusa la rozzezza della spiegazione chimica, spero almeno sia chiara


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Ne sono consapevole e, come hai indicato anche tu, pure il diamante è carbonio (che ha sopportato qualche atmosfera...), per questo ho preferito precisare. E la spiegazione che hai dato è chiarissima


----------



## pizzi

Cecco Angiolieri said:


> Lapis e matita (se non specificato "matita colorata", oppure "matita rossa, verde" ecc.) sono sinonimi (lapis è latino ed indicava quelle scaglie di pietra rossastra, che ora si chiama, guarda caso, ematite, da cui matita, usate dai pittori per fare gli abbozzi dei disegni) ed indicano lo stesso strumento di legno con un'anima di polvere di carbonio.


 
Scusa se torno sull'argomento, ma _lapis _sta per pietra, e per le pietre dure da cui si ricavano pigmenti, sui manuali antichi di tecnica pittorica si ha sia _lapis amatito _(da haematitis) che _lapis lazuli_ (blu, misela di silicati). L'ematite si trova in diverse forme, la maggior parte delle quali è impossibile che lasci tracce colorate (è un minerale durissimo e nero); l'unica possibile è quella terrosa dell'ocra rossa, ossido di ferro anidro, altra cosa rispetto alla grafite. Da qui la genesi lapis>matita


----------



## Cecco Angiolieri

Ti ringrazio per la precisazione. Conosco la corretta etimologia di lapis ed in effetti rileggendomi, mi sono spiegato proprio male...


----------



## pizzi

Grazie, C.A.; ho spesso paura d'essere pesa come il piombo... a proposito, mai provato a disegnare con questo elemento?


----------



## martinka! :)

Probabilmente dipende dalla provenienza regionale. Noi toscani diciamo quasi sempre lapis; matita da noi è abbastanza "dotto", diciamo. Ma credo che al nord non sia cosí.. IN veneto, ad esempio..


----------



## arirossa

martinka! :) said:


> Probabilmente dipende dalla provenienza regionale. Noi toscani diciamo quasi sempre lapis; matita da noi è abbastanza "dotto", diciamo. Ma credo che al nord non sia cosí.. IN veneto, ad esempio..


Praticamente il contrario che ora in tutto il resto d'Italia, dove è usata comunemente la parola "matita" ed è ritenuto dotto/letterario/antico usare "lapis". Credo che i miei nonni sicilani non abbiano assolutammente *mai *usato il termine "matita", ricordo bene quando cercavano "u lapis" (a volte volendo effettivamente un lapis, a volte volendo una penna, come mi pare quacun altro abbia già detto).


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Ai tempi dell'altra discussione non frequentavo ancora il forum. Aggiungo quindi anche il mio commento, anche se altri toscani avevano già un po' spiegato l'uso di lapis qua da noi.

Sono nata e ho sempre vissuto a Firenze, e posso dire con certezza che la parola LAPIS non è assolutamente desueta, tutt'altro.
Chiunque, a scuola, in ufficio, a casa, in cartoleria ecc. usa questa parola per indicare la matita di grafite, per intenderci quella che scrive in grigio e che principalmente serve per disegnare o per scrivere qualcosa che si desidera possa essere cancellato (che poi noi diciamo Scancellato, ma questa è un'altra storia ).

Usiamo anche MATITA, ma soltanto per indicare quelle colorate.

Inoltre, quello che in altre parti d'Italia viene chiamato temperamatite (termine che da piccola ho appreso sui libri e che in vita mia non ho mai usato) qua viene chiamato APPUNTALAPIS.


----------



## Hermocrates

pizzi said:


> L'ematite si trova in diverse forme, la maggior parte delle quali è impossibile che lasci tracce colorate (è un minerale durissimo e nero);* l'unica possibile è quella terrosa dell'ocra rossa,* ossido di ferro anidro, altra cosa rispetto alla grafite.



E io ho il sospetto che nasca proprio da qui un malinteso lessicale...  "Ematite" dal punto di vista semantico fa proprio pensare al colore rosso ocra... il prefisso "ema-" è lo stesso di emoglobina et similia, dal greco αἷμα ("sangue").

Grazie per la precisazione mineralogica, finalmente capisco il senso dell'etimologia di questa parola.  Qui una bella immagine esplicativa del minerale che completa il quadro.


----------



## Broca

Confermo che qui si usa pure lapis, ed abbastanza frequentemente anche! Con _lapis_ intendo solo la matita per disegnare, con _matita_ quelle colorate. 
Mi pare strano che non si usi più oggigiorno, o che lo usino solo gli anziani!
(Bellissimo _illàpis_ e _l'apis_!)


----------



## tastieranera

Piccolo contributo:
in Toscana, ad Arezzo, i ragazzini di seconda media dicono lapis e anche temperalapis.
Nella Marche invece i ragazzini dicono matita, ma i loro nonni usavano il "guzzàpise" il temperamatite


----------



## ilcigno

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> ...
> Chiunque, a scuola, in ufficio, a casa, in cartoleria ecc. usa questa parola per indicare la matita di grafite, per intenderci quella che scrive in grigio e che principalmente serve per disegnare o per scrivere qualcosa che si desidera possa essere cancellato (che poi noi diciamo Scancellato, ma questa è un'altra storia ).
> 
> Usiamo anche MATITA, ma soltanto per indicare quelle colorate.
> 
> Inoltre, quello che in altre parti d'Italia viene chiamato temperamatite (termine che da piccola ho appreso sui libri e che in vita mia non ho mai usato) qua viene chiamato APPUNTALAPIS.


 
Anche a Siena si sente quasi esclusivamente lapis. Unica differenza: quando mia figlia frequentava la scuola, i bambini usavano lapis anche per quelli colorati ...


----------



## knowyourself

Lucy Van Pelt said:


> Ai tempi dell'altra discussione non frequentavo ancora il forum. Aggiungo quindi anche il mio commento, anche se altri toscani avevano già un po' spiegato l'uso di lapis qua da noi.
> 
> Sono nata e ho sempre vissuto a Firenze, e posso dire con certezza che la parola LAPIS non è assolutamente desueta, tutt'altro.
> Chiunque, a scuola, in ufficio, a casa, in cartoleria ecc. usa questa parola per indicare la matita di grafite, per intenderci quella che scrive in grigio e che principalmente serve per disegnare o per scrivere qualcosa che si desidera possa essere cancellato (che poi noi diciamo Scancellato, ma questa è un'altra storia ).
> 
> Usiamo anche MATITA, ma soltanto per indicare quelle colorate.
> 
> Inoltre, quello che in altre parti d'Italia viene chiamato temperamatite (termine che da piccola ho appreso sui libri e che in vita mia non ho mai usato) qua viene chiamato APPUNTALAPIS.




Stavo, praticamente, per scrivere le stesse parole! E anche io sono toscana, ma dell'Isola d'Elba (anche se da anni abito a Firenze) e un toscano sa che, tra le varie parti della Toscana, ci sono tantissime diversità nella pronuncia e nei vocaboli...ma anche da noi LAPIS è solo la matita con la grafite, mentre se si dice MATITA, automaticamente si intende MATITA COLORATA! e APPUNTALAPIS non lo sentivo quasi dai tempi del liceo! Credo che ormai si molto più in uso quello con le mine!


----------



## luway

martinka! :) said:


> Probabilmente dipende dalla provenienza regionale. Noi toscani diciamo quasi sempre lapis; matita da noi è abbastanza "dotto", diciamo. Ma credo che al nord non sia cosí.. IN veneto, ad esempio..



In Friuli direi sia proprio come pensava martinka: sapevo già (prima di leggere questo thread intendo) cosa fosse un 'lapis', ma solo perché era un termine che usavano i miei nonni nati ai primi del '900, per il resto l'ho sempre e solo sentita chiamare 'matita'. Stessa cosa per 'biro' al posto di penna (a sfera), termine forse sopravvissuto più a lungo ma ormai direi comunque desueto, qui.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

Confermo per la toscana: il mio coinquilino (di Firenze) diceva lapis, appuntalapis e cimosa. Cimosa! Abbiamo pure "litigato" a proposito.
Al nord lapis si usa solo come risposta alle definizioni di certi cruciverba ma "biro", almeno da me, è comunissimo.

EFC


----------



## ☺

Io li chiamo l'uno 'matita' e l'altro 'temperalapis'   non chiedetemi perchè

ps: e anche 'cimosa'


----------



## Broca

☺ said:


> Io li chiamo l'uno 'matita' e l'altro 'temperalapis'   non chiedetemi *perchè*



Perch*é*, con l'accento acuto!


----------



## ☺

Per quello ho messo il warning, perchè volevo sbagliare! (come adesso) scherzo hai fatto bene a dirlo 
Perché

ps: la cimosa è il cancellino delle lavagne


----------



## giginho

Da noi si dice "matita" in italiano e lapis in dialetto, per cui lapis è compreso e accettato anche se inserito in una frase italiana fa molto anticheggiante, ma in dialetto è assolutamente accettato come comune


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Da noi si usa comunemente matita. Tutti capiscono lapis (almeno dalla mia generazione in su), ma suona strano e arcaico o anche dialettale. In dialetto si dice solo lapis e non matita.


----------



## mario realini

Il fatto è che "matita"/"lapis" si usano ormai molto poco... come oggetti!  Io, nella Svizzera italiana, sento quasi solo "lapis". E' vero però che nei dialetti svizzeroitaliani (TI e GR) "matita" non esiste.


----------



## luway

mario realini said:


> Il fatto è che "matita"/"lapis" si usano ormai molto poco... come oggetti!



Mi ha stupita questa affermazione e pur riflettendoci non riesco a concordare. Sono certa che è un oggetto ancora ampiamente utilizzato, lo è senz'altro nelle scuole, negli uffici e in determinate professioni che lo richiedono proprio. Sinceramente, non mi pare stia scomparendo...


----------



## pizzi

Negli ultimi anni si tende a preferire i _portamine_. Ma gli annusatori di cedro resistono !


----------



## Youngfun

Per me "matita" e "temperino" 

Temperamatite lo leggo solo nelle indicazioni al supermercato o in cartoleria

Invece le matite colorate, per me sono "pastelli", o quando frequentavo la scuola elementare e media, semplicemente "colori".


----------



## prendi-la-granata

lapis confermo


----------

